# Titan 440 died



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like the Titan 440 needs a major service, considering we have sprayed maybe 10 gallons thought it and just bought it not long ago. I'm not a happy camper at all.. Its making that banging noise and loosing pressure. Off to the repair shop with out Titan Capspray. Hopefully they both get fixed pretty quickly.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

the Titan 440 died 25 years ago as far as i'm concerned. They were like yo-yos at our shop.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sad to say it's a Titan. I got a Graco 795 hi-boy for sale though. 

On a serious note, even though my unit is still really for sale, the Titan 440 is a decent unit, but has some serious design flaws. Sorry to hear your pump might be on the frizz., never a fun feeling.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah should have gone graco .Even my smallest pump, a 695 that is 14 years old never fails.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I've had Titans for years and my only issue is the rep doesn't return my calls. I'm dealing with the regional sales manager now. If Titan keeps this way going Graco will be our only sprayer purchases if we buy anymore.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I've had Titans for years and my only issue is the rep doesn't return my calls. I'm dealing with the regional sales manager now. If Titan keeps this way going Graco will be our only sprayer purchases if we buy anymore.


Hi Dave, I have Titan 840 for sale sprayed about 40 Gallons only.
If you are interested I have it for a good price send me PM.
Dan.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

We always used to have 440's as rentals in California. They were always having to be repaired almost every other time they were rented. When i worked for Duron, we had a Graco 395 that was rented three times as often and only needed to be cleaned every rental and packed once a year. That pretty much sold me. The little Graco 395 made me almost $6000.00 in rental fees before it was finally retired. Renting Titan 440's was a loss leader and barely covered the costs of keeping it running correctly. That's all I need to know.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Hi Dave, I have Titan 840 for sale sprayed about 40 Gallons only.
> If you are interested I have it for a good price send me PM.
> Dan.


The 840 is dang near the same size as out 700. I need a smaller unit that's why we went with the 440. I knew we would use it on occasion. I was hoping it lasted more than 2 occasions. 

I also want to see what the other 3 Titans need for repairs and if I am getting the help that was offered by Titan. This is a test for them with me. If the machines can't be fixed especially the brand new 440 I will buy Graco from now on. I've used Titan for my entire painting career and an occasional Graco. I do like or did like Titans. Right now I don't like the aftertaste.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Ironically Titan and Graco are one company are they not?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

They are different companies. ImTitan is owned by Wagoner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Dave,
My most recent titan pump purchase was roughly ten years ago, around the time when they began either assembling, or partly manufacturing in China. I honestly believe there is is direct correlation between its' longevity and origin of assembly. I think I was a lucky one and purchased a pre-China unit. Pac would know better.
As a corollary, I've had no issues with the graco unit that I purchased around the same time.
I repack/fix all of my pumps myself. I like to know that if I need to fix something on the fly, I have an understanding of what I'm potentially dealing with. Obviously, the larger the pump, the more complicated, but in general, they're pretty basic and not too hard to troubleshoot.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> The 840 is dang near the same size as out 700. I need a smaller unit that's why we went with the 440. I knew we would use it on occasion. I was hoping it lasted more than 2 occasions.
> 
> I also want to see what the other 3 Titans need for repairs and if I am getting the help that was offered by Titan. This is a test for them with me. If the machines can't be fixed especially the brand new 440 I will buy Graco from now on. I've used Titan for my entire painting career and an occasional Graco. I do like or did like Titans. Right now I don't like the aftertaste.


Dave you should check out the TriTech T5 sprayer, I love mines.
Very well made in the USA.:biggrin:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Csheils said:


> Dave,
> My most recent titan pump purchase was roughly ten years ago, around the time when they began either assembling, or partly manufacturing in China. I honestly believe there is is direct correlation between its' longevity and origin of assembly. I think I was a lucky one and purchased a pre-China unit. Pac would know better.
> As a corollary, I've had no issues with the graco unit that I purchased around the same time.
> I repack/fix all of my pumps myself. I like to know that if I need to fix something on the fly, I have an understanding of what I'm potentially dealing with. Obviously, the larger the pump, the more complicated, but in general, they're pretty basic and not too hard to troubleshoot.


I want to start repairing my own. I haven't after all these years tried. I can trouble shoot and guess what could be wrong. We only have SW around here now that does repairs.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Mr Fixit is a helpful member to learn from, and it's not too hard to find exploded schematics online for most things.


----------

